# Benelli, Berreta, or Browning



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey guys which do you think i should get? A Benelli SBEII or a Browning Gold, or a Beretta Xtrema2? I will be using it for Ducks, Geese, Clays, and other stuff.

Hey guys i edited it because i just recently picked up an interest in the Beretta a couple minutes after i posted this. The only thing is that its 1400 bucks.

Over all which gun could i dump in the water pick back up and still have it perform well? We hunt in extremely rough conditions.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I own a Benelli SBE, A Browning Gold Hunter, a Beretta 390 SM and tonight I just bought another Beretta 391 urika Optima (used). I have to say that for flawless performance with loads from 7/8 ounce and up Beretta is the way to go, never had a jam. The others like the heavy stuff, 3 and 3.5 inch and operate well in any weather.

Remember it is not so much the gun as it is the shooter.

Bob


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Benelli SBE II - All the Way. *

No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.

It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.

We have 3 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.

They are inertia operated....much better then gas...which is not only more work to clean...but more prone to jamming in bad weather, or if not cleaned properly.

Most gas opertated guns are lighter recoil....except the Benelli. It is the lightest out there.

The Beretta is heavier and more clumbsier.... I know that they are also fatter foreends...which was a pain...but apparently the new ones aren't as fat, because people complained. I've shot the original one...but not the new one.

All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that.

All of our Benelli's are 26" barrell's. We blind hunt for ducks and field hunt for pheasant in SD..... the "26 barrell is the best compromise for all hunting conditions.

We all have BLACK MATTE, because of problems with the CAMO ones.

*BENELLI JAMMING PROBLEMS:*

The reason the Benelli jams and it's not a cleaning problem is because the shotgun has to BE SHOULDERED correctly, otherwise the INERTIA RECOIL OPERATION cannot work right. That is why the new M4 shotgun is both INERTIA RECOIL and GAS OPERATED is because when you add lots of weight, ie.... lights, sights, accessories, the Inertia Recoil cannot do it's job, so they made it GAS OPERATED too, as a backup.

So shoulder the gun firmly and you shouldn't have that problem any more.

Good Hunting. Tell us what you buy.

:sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my dad has a sbe 2 and the one thing that i've noticed is that it kicks quite a bit more with 3 1/2 inch loads than my sx2. just giving you some of my knowledge.


----------



## ffneilson (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a Browning Gold 3.5 and love it. The only problem that I have had with it is with very light loads I will occasionally jam. I have put the gun through some pretty tough hunts in terrible weather and never had a problem with a jam and I am not as diligent about the cleaning as I should be. I think that the biggest thing is to pick the gun that feels the best to you when you shoulder it. If the fit is wrong it does not matter what kind of gun it is you will never be completely satisfied.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> Over all which gun could i dump in the water pick back up and still have it perform well? We hunt in extremely rough conditions.


I don't know if it's just me, but I don't dump my guns in the water. Hunting isn't a water recreational sport. I've only gone under water once while hunting, and my dad was on the outside of the slough when it happened...holding my shotgun. You can also set your shotgun down, or carry it carefully so it doesn't go under water. Wait a second...are you planning some big fish hunt?!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Benelli Jamming Problems:

BENELLI JAMMING PROBLEMS:

The reason the Benelli jams and it's not a cleaning problem is because the shotgun has to BE SHOULDERED correctly, otherwise the INERTIA RECOIL OPERATION cannot work right. That is why the new M4 shotgun has the INERTIA BOLT but is GAS OPERATED, because when you add lots of weight, ie.... lights, sights, accessories, the Inertia Recoil cannot do it's job, so they made it GAS OPERATED.

So shoulder the gun firmly and you shouldn't have that problem any more. *

:sniper:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> gooseboy said:
> 
> 
> > Over all which gun could i dump in the water pick back up and still have it perform well? We hunt in extremely rough conditions.
> ...


Nope i dont but my guns get wet and nasty all the time in the stuff we hunt.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I've have a left-handed SBE I since the thing was built. It jams with 1 oz loads when dirty. I could hold it against a silo and it would jam when dirty. Clean it and some quality gun oil and we are good-to-go for another case of shells.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Does that mean you like it?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I put my gun through very very rough conditions and I have a Beretta X- trema and it has never jammed ever!!! I take good care of it and even when it gets dumped in the water and taken back out and gets frozen, it still works flawlessly. I am also getting a new gun and I will be getting a Super Black Eagle2 from Benelli. I have done some research on it and it sounds as good or even better than my beretta. So I will abuse and punish that gun and I am confident that it will keep on working


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Browning gold, only one with a magazine cut off and they are tough reliabel guns.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Duck Hunting one time, I was chasing a cripple down the river. It was shallow.......like 1 inch of water and 16 inches of mud. I fell on my face, w/ my brother's Benelli SBE I in front of me. I got up.....all ******, water in my waders and on my face.....Mississippi water.......ugh.....and mud all over me and in my gun.

If you've been there, you know how crappy it is.....and all ur friend's laugh at u, after they find out your ok.

*I got up, swished the water around in the water, tilted the barrel until the water drained out, and continued to shoot ducks.*

Now that's a good gun. No doubt about it.

:sniper:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I shoot a SBE2..How ever if I didnt shoot the Benelli I would definetly shoot the Extrema 2.....With that both said...I worked for a major sporting good chain until recently. And we had more browning golds and winchester sx2's come back then any other shotguns period...During the season we had 22 brownings and winchesters come back....During the season we had 2 benelli's and 3 berettas period come back.....The proof is in the pudding, now I am not making this a pissing match...But that is the god honest truth... Take it for what it is worth.. 
Bandhunter


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a Browning Gold 3.5 inch w/magazine cutoff and i love the thing. If you are looking for a really reliable gun that is easily cleaned and good looking as well, get the Browning Gold. I would recommend the composite camo style with duratouch because these things are the toughest shotgun on the market.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Just thought I would stress how much I hate my SBE. I went through and replaced the bolt and barrel after it sucked in the early canada goose season. It didn't act up at all after that until the last day. Last year however it sucked. I cleaned it too, If you want to see someone clean guns more that I do it would have to be at a gunsmith. I would clean that thing after every hunt, no help. The whole thing is in their stupid bolt. It has to twist to fire again. uke: I hate it. I was thinking about shaving the twisting part a little bit, but I didn't want to have to get another bolt. I think I just got screwed with a bad gun though. I have shot others that were a charm. I pumped two boxes of target loads through my cousins before I bought mine, and I loved it.

My friend had a brand new SBE2 and his first day out in the field it jammed. Talk about someone ******. There is no excuse for a brand new gun to jam. Especially at $1400.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

xtrema all the way.


----------

